# c02 Chamber



## Duq (Apr 14, 2009)

Just curious where abouts and which c02 you would use for this? Is welding Co2 adequate or?... Found this at halfords not sure if its the correct stuff thou?

SIP Welding Gas CO2 from Halfords Price £11.99


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes I use that one but it's cheaper, and lasts longer, to buy the 600grm bottle at £16.99.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I use that one too.


----------



## leenjan (Apr 9, 2009)

sorry to hijack i dont have a halfords nearby but do have a b&q but the only canisters i can find have co2 and argon combined can i still use this or is it harmful to my snakes


----------

